# C R L ?



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Anyone have any info on this yet?Was thinking of trying it out this year.Sounds like a fun time from what I have heard.Thanks Ed


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Larry has agreed to host two Carpet Racing League events this winter. More to come on that later. Looks like Lansing, Larry's and Toledo. All three are top notch tracks.


Ed, I got that info from the Larry's thread.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

All the details are being ironed out as we speak!!! We will make an announcment shortly


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Greg, what's with this "we" stuff anyways?????:freak:


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

What about Fort Wayne? Will there be a CRL race in Fort Wayne?

Karl.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> What about Fort Wayne? Will there be a CRL race in Fort Wayne?
> Karl.


Nope. Get over it. We're still travelling to the other tracks to help stink up Keith's deal though! And your going too... Building a reputation, one brick at a time...

-Sean


----------

